# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  как найти драйверы на ноут asus x5eac под хр?

## alenka13

Обладатели аналогичной модели ноутбука asus x5eac пожалуйста помогите! В комплекте при продаже ноута были дрова только под висту и некоторые под хр. Для видюхи не оказалось((( На официальном сайте ничего найти не смогла. Чипсет AMD RS780 + SB700. Помогите чем можете:)

----------


## andreywww

У меня тоже такой ноут, но думаю стоит ли переустанавливать? Вроде пока на этой долбаной Висте нормально работает)

----------


## Cheechako

Можно попробовать найти с помощью Google :)
(например, http://asusfans.ru/forum/topic_566)
Однако гарантии существования их в природе никто не даст.

----------

